# When to use TFR?



## plodwyn (Oct 17, 2007)

Following a lot of threads on TFR/Pre Wash, when do you guys use these products? Do you use them on seriously dirty vehicles only or as part of the normal wash routine? The reason I ask is as I wash regularly my car never gets filthy so was wondering whether its necessary 
Thanks
Paul


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I would only use on a dirty car (as, although I may be wrong,you may need to re-wax),I find just a decent foam cleans most the cack off mine.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

TFR - traffic film remover. 
Used to remove dirt and grit prior to shampooing. TFR are not wax safe some TFR will completly strip wax while othere will simply ware it down. Never use a caustic based TFR as they are not necercary. There are pleanty of caustic free tfr that are very good. TFR can be used through a pressure washer or as most people preffer a garden sprayer. Normally only used for wheel arches and bottom part of the car where most of the grit collects.

Citrus Pre wahses
these tend to be wax safe and are used much the same as a tfr. Most effective on cars that are well waxed with good quality waxes like collinite.

Snow foam
using a good snow foam system these can cover the whole car with thick foam rincing off starting from the bottom of the car will remove grit and grime from the car surface.



All these systems are good and work well but the TFR is probly the most efective if you get a good one. I personnly think TFR is a product to be used on car that are not regually valeted because they cut throught the grime better. Once car is prepped and waxed properly then its time to use the citrus pre wash for regular cleans. Snow foams are great product and they sit somewhere between tfr and citrus pre washes.

As you clean your car regulary i would not use a tfr i would choose a citrus pre wash and wax regulary with a collinte.


----------



## slapshot (Jul 29, 2007)

Never understood why you rinse the foam off from the bottom up.
Why is that?


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

slapshot said:


> Never understood why you rinse the foam off from the bottom up.
> Why is that?


When you apply foam or TFR you start at the bottom and work up this way you don't miss bits and you get a more even clean.

When you rince you rince from the bottom up because you push the cleaning chem up while rincing helping the clean. More importantly if you rince from the top down the run off water will rince off and dilute your cleaning solution thus making it less effective.

Try it both way your soon see why.


----------



## plodwyn (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Valet PRO for the info was wot i was thinking to use
ps love the bilberry
Paul


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

And also just to add to the excellent advice from valet pro regarding rinsing always remove as much loose dirt as possible with plain water before applying any chemical. If you apply chemical straight to the thick grime and silt it wont get the chance to actually remove the bottom layer of dirt that is actually semi-bonded to the paintwork. In effect applying chemical to a dry car will only remove the top,looser layers of dirt.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The idea of the reply is not to start an argument.
Firstly too many internet users have the mentality that more is better etc etc
For the OP, you won't need to use 'TFR' per se, your regular shampoo will suffice (which in effect is TFR). waxes like collinite are advertised as detergent proof I have not used collinite but others here will tell you how durable it is.
There is a old wives tale that tfr or washing up liquid completley strips wax! Yet when other posters complain they have wax residue on trim etc, the same posters do not offer the problem now as a miracle cure. Solvents are what remove wax or excess heat so too much caustic solution concentration may remove wax (so don't use loads!) Logically if the shampoo solution is not removing the dirt, it cannot be removing the wax as that is underneath the dirt. Some non caustic solutions have high concentrations of sodium metalsilicate which can dissolve glass, it does not mean the glass is going to wash away in one wash, but it could mean that the glass starts to frost and lose it's clarity. Use a product which contains wax or follow up with a spray wax, big deal it may only last a week or so but by then you will be due for the next wash and your hard wax application is still intact. In any instance prevention is better than cure, so a regular wash regime will avoid possible problems. I could not say this or that product is the best as I have not used them all, there are many dealers here that can offer suggestions of worthy products. What I would say is that if you dont have a high flow rate pressure washer (eg 450l/min or more ) then be extra careful with what tfr products you use as rinsing the product off will reduce the possibility of adverse effects from the chemicals, also long dwell times is not suggested.
Good luck and happy winter washing :thumb:


----------



## plodwyn (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks all for excellent advice


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Thank you so much for very usefull writing abotu TFR:wave::wave:


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Many thanks a worthwhile read


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Kirkyworld said:


> Many thanks a worthwhile read


5 years on, that's a pretty good revival.


----------

